# NFT artists



## Rayn (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello friends,

How do you feel about the promising direction of NFT art and how do you assess their role in contemporary art? 

Personally, I really like some artists, like this one - Login • Instagram. I am inspired by this style and concept. 

Share your thoughts and favorite NFT artists


----------

